# Dark Eldar Mini Rumors



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

Just picked this up from BoLS.... enjoy all.....

The warriors are not striding forward and hunched over like they are about to tip over- legs are laid out in a wide stance and the models are much, much better proportioned than the old ones, so no more legs that go all the way up and tiny torsos. 
Helmets and non helmeted heads included. 
Non helmeted head has a high ponytail. 
Ribs/shards of bone poke through loincloths and the ponytail. 
The helmets are pretty much identical to the above pic, but with lumps/gems over the ears/temples. 
From behind the helmets look exactly like eldar guardian ones. 
There is a gem/soulstone on the left chest armour- not the shoulder armour piece as per the above pic. 
This is where you have to use your imagination as the pic doesn't show it: On the back there is a backpack that looks like it started as an eldar backpack but does not stick out as far, has vestigal 'vanes' compared to the eldar one (so doesn't stick up above the shoulder) and most excellently down the centre of the backpack, it is recessed with scaled armour over the spine (triangular scales with points downwards) 
A high collar that flanges out 
Rifle is almost exactly the same as the pic for the base model, even down to the jagged bit that pokes up in front of the warriors abdomen in the pic. There is a variant with what looks to be crossbow arms sticking out laterally (ends up looking like a mini anchor) 
Attachable Loincloths (variable designs) One has a skull, one a hook on them. 
As per the pic, greaves over the lower legs, then knee pads and scales over the upper legs, with points upwards. 
Knife scabbard, 2 'rods' and 2 small sachels on the 'utility belt' posteriorly 
Blades of differing lengths and size on various armour parts, primarily lower legs and shoulder pads. 
Curved knife HW available. 
Attachable blades for the end of splinter rifle.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

All plastic lord with options?


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

can we see the pic? Some of us don't go to any forums (I don't have that much time on my hands)


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

Only pic they had was the old second edition cover of the codex with the post.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Im quite sure that it was one of the moderators on Dakka that came with this, and he said that the event was a "no cameras event", so there still wont be picks in a while I guess...


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

well that sucks. Honestly if GW were to release a new Dark Eldat line I would immediately buy the codex and 2,000 points worth of model within the constraints of release dates. I'm that interested. There was a time where I refused to collect any army that had a majority 3+ save as the good old days.


----------



## the.alleycat.uk (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok, so the latest over at http://bloodofkittens.com/?p=3481 as linked from BOLS:

Typically I leave the rumors to Bell of Lost Souls and Warseer. This time though I been made privy to some great news from a reliable source (at least he thinks he is reliable hehe) concerning the Dark Eldar. These rumors are a mix of new, along with greater clarity of old. So without further ado here is what I gots…

Three new skimmers

1.Vyper/Razorback hybrid transport with many weapon options.
2.“Fighter” designed to take out other skimmers.
3.“Bomber” designed for well bombing…
Mandrakes are in and have scout (duh)

Melta & Lance weapon confirmed str 6 12″ range.

Talos is in, specialized in killing Walkers.

Combat drugs are in and are “streamlined”

Army wide ability which is a cross between Red Thirst and Epidemius tally power (revolves around casualties inflicted)

No vehicle will have an AV higher than 11 (keeping with past editions)

Dark Eldar are a designed as an Alpha Strike army. If you can survive the first turn you will have a good shot of beating them.

Expect a Sept-Nov release. So put away your Nemesis Force Weapons they are not coming till Jan 2011 at the earliest.

As a reminder my site has never done these kinds of rumors before so take that as a warning. As well GW does change it’s mind on a whim. If this information does pans out expect more otherwise I will return to my regularly schedule douchery.

Also read and comment on Nathan Fluger article it is really good (usually I give each post a few days), but I felt getting rumors out sooner than later was important.

-----

Now what's interesting is the casualty/tally ties in with some stuff i'd heard from a very reliable source some time back.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

honestly the casualty/tally rule would really fit with the Dark Eldar. I really hope that makes it in.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I'm not to sure about some of that as it sounds wishlisty, and then the rest of it sounds like they've got no survivability, so hence, people won't want to play them.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

lance weapons better not be str 6, otherwise we cant even blow up a chimera WTF!
Lances were the best, what other weapon can penatrate a LR on a 5+?


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Karnox, I think the description in question is actually a weapon that is both *lance* and *melta*. Strength 6 + 2d6 against armor 12 is very nice indeed.


----------



## Styro-J (Jan 20, 2009)

But when you see a Blessed Hull or Living Metal... 

I do like the sound of a few of those though, very Dark Eldarish


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

yeah, but at least with str 8 lance you could still glance a monolith, now it just bounces off. So what if a necron player deepstrikes 3 monoliths onto your board edge you throw in the towel?


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

3 monoliths will not be deep striking in any good list because: 1: they cost more than a land raider 2: they do not count towards phase out 3: no good necron player would bother using 3 monoliths, i would be more worried about the av11 vehicles, that means that even a heavy bolter can take them out, imagine what
a lascannon would do


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Karnox said:


> yeah, but at least with str 8 lance you could still glance a monolith, now it just bounces off. So what if a necron player deepstrikes 3 monoliths onto your board edge you throw in the towel?


Who's said there still won't be a Str.8 Lance? The rumour merely suggests that there will be a weapon that's Str.6 with the Melta & Lance rules- stop being hysterical.


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

^^^beat me to it


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

oh, well if its a melta lance then thats awesome, I thought he meant that all their melta weapons and all their lance weapons are down to str 6

Also DE always had AV11 for vehicles, and that fits in with the whole space pirates thing, they arent meant be packing heavy tanks. Also if you dont want to get shot down, fly flat out and get yourself a nice 4+ cover save while ending up right in the enemies board edge.


----------



## genesis108 (Jul 29, 2009)

Karnox said:


> lance weapons better not be str 6, otherwise we cant even blow up a chimera WTF!
> Lances were the best, what other weapon can penatrate a LR on a 5+?


Demolisher Cannon..Orbital Bombardment..Sword of Sanguine psychic assault attack..


----------



## oblivion8 (Jun 17, 2009)

> 3 monoliths will not be deep striking in any good list because: 1: they cost more than a land raider


sorry off topic... arnt monoliths 235pts? dont have my book with me...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

oblivion8 said:


> sorry off topic... arnt monoliths 235pts? dont have my book with me...


Yes. They cost _less_ than any Land Raider variant.


----------



## Stormbrow II (May 10, 2010)

> Who's said there still won't be a Str.8 Lance? The rumour merely suggests that there will be a weapon that's Str.6 with the Melta & Lance rules- stop being hysterical.


But hysteria makes the rumour mill go round. 



> So what if a necron player deepstrikes 3 monoliths onto your board edge you throw in the towel?


As others have hinted you wouldn't throw in the towel unless you're crap or you don't know what you're doing. You hit the Warriors cowering on the other side of the table hoping you get distracted/tied up by the Mons. 

With Necrons expected early next year any problems with the list should be fairly short lived.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

genesis108 said:


> Demolisher Cannon..Orbital Bombardment..Sword of Sanguine psychic assault attack..


yeah but as far as I'm aware Dark Eldar dont have any of those things.... 

True there is a way to come back from a necron monolith trio, but it still is extreamly difficult, especially if the warriors arent on the other side of the board but getting out of the monoliths.

But I'm sure they wont drop lances to str 8 since eldar have str 8 lances it wouldnt make any sense.


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

in this edition you have hywire granades that can deal with monoliths. but with such a high initiative, you could sweep-advance necron warriors by the dozen- getting phase out rather fast.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

godzy said:


> in this edition you have hywire granades that can deal with monoliths. but with such a high initiative, you could sweep-advance necron warriors by the dozen- getting phase out rather fast.


As ever, with Dark Eldar the trick is getting there alive. Destroyers and Immortals are pretty much all a Dark Eldar player needs to destroy the vast majority of Dark Eldar units in a single round of shooting. About the only units that can handle a pounding like that in the Codex are an Incubi Retinue and the Talos.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

oh, i didnt know DE had haywire grenades =/


----------



## Emo Computer Guy O_o (Sep 3, 2008)

YAY! this sounds awsum! new dark eldar would ownagify everything (metaphorically speaking)


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

Karnox said:


> lance weapons better not be str 6, otherwise we cant even blow up a chimera WTF!
> Lances were the best, what other weapon can penatrate a LR on a 5+?


if it has the Melta rule, your math is way off, 6, plus the expected value on 2d is a range between 12-14, and this is the conservative math, expecting normal rolling, with good rolls on one or both dies, the range increases to 12-18, well over what is needed to penetrate..


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, but it wouldnt make sense to have a lance a melta weapon also.
If meltas are str 6 thats alright, just so long as lances arent.


----------

